
Prehistoric Parents Used Baby Bottles Made of Pottery - lifeisstillgood
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/25/science/prehistoric-baby-bottles.html
======
lifeisstillgood
It apparently ties into a "baby boom" in neolithic population growth - sippy
cups as the birth of modern civilisation.

